# Prayers needed for my "big" horse Target



## targetsmom (Oct 22, 2011)

Target of course is who our farm is named after, and indeed, why we bought the farm in the first place. He is 25 years old and had 2 colic surgeries that removed first 6 feet, then another 24 feet of his small intestines. After his second surgery he was still shown and earned his Amateur Pinto Championship. Up until less than 2 weeks ago, he was doing fine with the intestines that were left. Vet isn't sure what happened, but he suddenly dropped weight, so we had blood taken yesterday and some results just came back. He has a very high white blood cell count, evidence of a massive infection and some anemia. He is still eating, drinking and pooping, but losing weight practically from day to day. Vet will be back in the morning to start him on antibiotics, but doesn't offer a whole lot of hope. At least he is pretty sure it is not something contagious. He thinks it may be an internal abscess, possibly related to the colic surgery, the last one of which was 10 years ago. But I doubt we will ever know as we won't be taking him back for more surgery.

Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. Below - Target and Princess, 2004.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Oct 22, 2011)

Mary,

Sorry to hear this. Prayers sent for your Target. He is a very handsome boy.

Angie


----------



## Melinda Dean (Oct 22, 2011)

I am so sorry that you and Target are going through this. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. It sounds like Target has had a terrific life in your care for many years.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 22, 2011)

sending prayers your way hope he gets better




jenny


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis (Oct 22, 2011)

sending good thoughts your way!!


----------



## REO (Oct 22, 2011)

Prayers for your beautiful boy. I'm so sorry he's not well.



{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## chandab (Oct 22, 2011)

Sending prayers for Target. Lucky fellow to have you as his human.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 22, 2011)

Keeping good thoughts and prayers for your gorgeous boy.

Lizzie


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 22, 2011)

Mary, I'm so sorry Target is not doing well. Sending prayers to you and him. And hugs too. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Charley (Oct 22, 2011)

Target is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 23, 2011)

Saying a prayer for Target.


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 23, 2011)

Sending prayers........


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 23, 2011)

Mary,

I am so very sorry to hear of what is happening with Target. You have clearly gone 'above and beyond' for him in his long and well-loved years with you; it is all any of us can do, as we both know.

Sending prayers and warmest thoughts for him to improve and enjoy more years in your loving care...and also,a gentle reminder of thanks for all the GOOD years your love and care has given him.

With love to him and to you and your family,

Margo


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 23, 2011)

Prayers and healing thoughts heading across the miles for your special boy.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this! Praying for Target and for you.

Barbara


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2011)

Prayers are being said!


----------



## Reble (Oct 23, 2011)

ray


----------



## anoki (Oct 23, 2011)

So very sorry to read this....

I know how hard it is to see them failing and not being able to do much other than keep them comfortable





((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 23, 2011)

Prayers comming for your beautiful Target!


----------



## Marty (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness not Target. I'm hoping this is going to turn out to be nothing really terrible that can be fixed up. I'm so sorry Mary.


----------



## Mona (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry to read this. Hoping and praying that this is only an infection that can be cleared up, and not something fatal.




(((HUGS)))


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the prayers and good wishes. I am still waiting for the vet who was supposed to be here this morning to start IV antibiotics. Will keep you posted.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2011)

Sending prayers to Target.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 23, 2011)

Prayers and deepest love to you and Target. It's so heartbreaking to see them going through this sort of thing! Know that you have done your best for him for MANY years and he is well aware of your devotion. So are we. Holding you up to the light!

Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I have sad news to report. My vet spent quite a bit of time on the phone this morning with a vet from Tufts University Large Animal Hospital discussing Target's condition and blood test results. This second vet felt that his results were so far "off the charts", that with his history of colic surgery, plus his age and recent weight loss, that there was very little chance of a positive outcome with treatment. Of course, she wanted us to put him on the trailer and truck him 2 hours up there so they could use him for study, but my vet actually declined for us. So Target has been buried on the opposite side of the pond from his buddy Max.

As a friend just posted on FB: Some horses come and go, and others come, leave hoof prints on our hearts, and we are never, ever the same.


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Mary! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## djskid (Oct 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh no! So sorry for your lose. Just remember there is a very green pasture in heaven, and I had a preacher tell me that our equine friends are just waiting for us to join them. They are running free and happy with no pain just joy and freedom, their tails are flagged, their heads held high, and they are happy.


----------



## REO (Oct 23, 2011)

OH NO!!!!! :Cry Baby

I'm SO sorry you lost Target. My heart aches for you. I can't even find words.........


----------



## REO (Oct 23, 2011)

For Mary

by REO

HOME AGAIN

He wanted to stay

He loved you so

But God called him

And he had to go.

So up he arose

And out of his pain

No time for goodbyes

He was going home again

It was his time

His sickness too great

To the Bridge he went

And up to the Gate

There to meet him

And help him cross over

Was his buddy Max

To the land of clover

Away they ran

Manes flying and free

Over the Rainbow bridge

To the the fields of green

His pain is gone now

But yours still remains

His kisses you'll miss

Till you meet again

Behave you young ones!

Who have all gone before

Big Target has come

And is home once more


----------



## Helicopter (Oct 23, 2011)

So very sorry that you have lost your beautiful boy.


----------



## 2minis4us (Oct 23, 2011)

So so sorry


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2011)

So sorry. Words are never enough. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Charley (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 23, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear about Target


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Oct 24, 2011)

Mary, so sorry to read of the loss of your beautiful Target. You gave him a wonderful life.

Angie


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 24, 2011)

iam so sorry to hear about target

sending you a huge big hug


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 24, 2011)

Mary I'm so very sorry


----------



## LAminiatures (Oct 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Target.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh Mary you have had more than your share of pain. I am sorry doesn't seem enough. Our hearts break for you. I am sorry.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh Mary, I'm so sorry. I know he was your heart horse and you love all your horses I know, but like Max, Target was special. A true one of a kind. I know you are devastated and there are no words to really make it better. Please know all your horsey friends are thinking of you and sending you hugs across the miles. Be strong my friend.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to let him go.




Sometimes it seems that the right choices are so very difficult. Hold fast to your wonderful memories of him, they will be yours forever and thro them he will always be with you.


----------



## anoki (Oct 24, 2011)

Soo sorry to hear this....

Like Reignmaker said, it is hard to know that the 'right' decision is the toughest one of all....

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 24, 2011)

I am so dreadfully sorry Mary. There is nothing I can say to make it better for you I know.

Lizzie


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## susanne (Oct 24, 2011)

Mary, I am so sorry about Target.

He had the rare, great fortune to have been blessed with an incredible home, and I know he left with his heart filled with love.

He's gone physically, but his spirit will never leave. Love like that never dies.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, sweetie, I am so, so sorry...





GARTH BROOKS - THE DANCE

Looking back on the memory of

The dance we shared beneath the stars above

For a moment all the world was right

How could I have known you'd ever say goodbye

And now I'm glad I didn't know

The way it all would end the way it all would go

Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain

But I'd of had to miss the dance

Holding you I held everything

For a moment wasn't I the king

But if I'd only known how the king would fall

Hey who's to say you know I might have changed it all

And now I'm glad I didn't know

The way it all would end the way it all would go

Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain

But I'd of had to miss the dance

Yes my life is better left to chance

I could have missed the pain but I'd of had to miss the dance

Liz N.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh Mary, words are never enough I know, but I am sincerely so very sorry that you have lost Target.

RIP Special Man - forever loved, never forgotten.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't find the words to express how much my heart aches over your loss. I literally cried when I saw your profile picture of Target and Max. They were both such special horses, loved by a special lady, and they are together again on the other side. What hurts is being separated from them but we never truly are- we just can't see them anymore.

As Parmela said, "hugs across the miles" from another who knows what you're going through.





Leia


----------



## little lady (Oct 25, 2011)

((hugs))


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 26, 2011)

I just had to get on here again and thank everyone for their thoughts, prayers, and kind words. They mean a lot. We will be updating our website soon, but if anyone is interested, Target already has a page: http://www.ontargetminiatures.com/otm-target.html.

I have owned enough horses in my lifetime to realize that I have been really blessed with two VERY special ones: Target and Max. Target was an unregistered cow pony when I bought him in 1994 to be a backyard trail horse. He turned into a Pinto Champion (Amateur), featured on the cover of the National Pinto Horse magazine. For two years he was the Tobiano Pinto in the Breed Demo at the Massachusetts Equine Affaire, and was High Point Champion (English or Dressage)at many, many open and a few Pinto Shows. He could do a Piaffe or Passage and was very popular as a steady trail companion. But the comments from many FB friends tell a more complete story. One remembered him at the early Pinto shows when we would tie him to the roof rack on our Honda Civic wagon all day. The worst thing he ever did there was play with a windshield wiper. Another remembered how I would turn him loose at the boarding barn to let him graze and he never got in trouble and NO ONE COMPLAINED. Because he was moved to so many boarding barns over the years and shown so much, he made a lot of friends. Or maybe he made so many friends because of who he was.


----------

